# PAX gave me left over doggie bag from restaurant as tip. LOL



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

4 PAX from out of town were at a BBQ Rib place for pickup. One had doggie bag with leftover ribs. They asked for a good shopping mall. San Diego has lots of shopping so I asked what kind of store they wanted. "Victoria's Secret". I looked up local Victoria's Secret store in a big mall with lots of shopping. They liked that and I took them there. PAX gave me her doggie bag as tip. It was hard to keep straight face. Her boyfriend slipped me $5 bill. After they got out and I ended trip and rated PAX I got immediate ping 2 min away. I took the doggie bag and put it in the trunk, and trashed it after end of next ride. I think she really didn't want to take a doggie bag of ribs into Victoria's Secret store. LOL!


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

Lmao. At least they gave you a $5 bill. I can see Uber drivers getting tipped in food regularly though if Uber gives us another rate cut.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

I am getting some pretty good tips in San Diego. Most don't tip, but the ones that do are generous. Some Russian on vacation gave me a $20 for a $16.85 fare. Sweet when it happens. Russian cabs must be expensive.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> 4 PAX from out of town were at a BBQ Rib place for pickup. One had doggie bag with leftover ribs. They asked for a good shopping mall. San Diego has lots of shopping so I asked what kind of store they wanted. "Victoria's Secret". I looked up local Victoria's Secret store in a big mall with lots of shopping. They liked that and I took them there. PAX gave me her doggie bag as tip. It was hard to keep straight face. Her boyfriend slipped me $5 bill. After they got out and I ended trip and rated PAX I got immediate ping 2 min away. I took the doggie bag and put it in the trunk, and trashed it after end of next ride. I think she really didn't want to take a doggie bag of ribs into Victoria's Secret store. LOL!


Aint no tellin what she did to them ribs!


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I got an open box of Thin Mint Girl Scout cookies; one package from the box was half empty, the other tube of cookies unopened. Plus she tipped anyway, if I recall.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> 4 PAX from out of town were at a BBQ Rib place for pickup. One had doggie bag with leftover ribs. They asked for a good shopping mall. San Diego has lots of shopping so I asked what kind of store they wanted. "Victoria's Secret". I looked up local Victoria's Secret store in a big mall with lots of shopping. They liked that and I took them there. PAX gave me her doggie bag as tip. It was hard to keep straight face. Her boyfriend slipped me $5 bill. After they got out and I ended trip and rated PAX I got immediate ping 2 min away. I took the doggie bag and put it in the trunk, and trashed it after end of next ride. I think she really didn't want to take a doggie bag of ribs into Victoria's Secret store. LOL!


When I still was willing to go through drive throughs I got offered food fairly often. Never when I was hungry though. Always wanted to tell them just give me in cash what a meal would cost. Only one of them ever actually gave me a cash tip later. I won't go to a drive through now unless it's a big surge and last trip. I tell them for 15 cents a minute AND burning gas it's just not worth it. If they slipped me 10 bucks to do it at that point I would but no one has yet.

I did get offered tacos once. Decent pax going home and they were all packaged up and NOT smelly. He actually got in apologizing for having food and said up front he was NOT going to eat in the car. So I was ok with that. But no tip unless you count the tacos I said no to.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

Odd...I have never been asked to do "drive through" but have had a handful requests to wait in parking lot while they run inside to pick something up at restaurant or convenience store - it usually means an extra mile or two to the trip (plus a few minutes extra - which here in Roanoke are 25 cents a minute) - so at $15/hour, I will sit in the parking lot as long as they want!


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't allow eating, smoking, or open alcohol containers in the car. 

I was asked by a girl last night if it was OK to eat in the car, and I told her Uber would charge her a cleaning fee of up to $250 if she got the car dirty. (I am not sure if that was true, but the story worked. I know Lyft will charge their card if they soil the seats or carpets.)

Not fair to the next PAX to have food smells in the car. She was cool about it. Her boyfriend nailed her for being rude, and told her "no way".

I would go through a drive through if the PAX was taking the food home. I have had PAX take Uber just to pick up food, which was strange, because we have a food delivery service that would deliver the food for much less cost than a Uber ride.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I once got a bigmac and fries and strawberry shake as a tip. Since I had planned on stopping with-in the hour to eat anyways, it was kind of like a cash tip in a way.,


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

The one time I took someone up on an offer to buy me something (a gatorade on a 711 stop) the dude and his friends then played games about it. When I finally said I'd appreciate a gatorade, after they hounded me to let them get me something, they then said, just kidding. Then he came out of the store with two but claimed they were both for him. Then halfway through the rest of the ride he finally gave the gatorade to me. Then at the end, after I had taken a few sips, he asked for it back.

His sense of humor was atrocious.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

There are some strange folks out there. 
I don't think I would take up a PAX on an offer for food or drink. It seems like it would empower the PAX to act a fool. I don't want to do that.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> There are some strange folks out there.
> I don't think I would take up a PAX on an offer for food or drink. It seems like it would empower the PAX to act a fool. I don't want to do that.


I agree, and usually I don't either. Once in a while if it's one of my regulars I might do it.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> There are some strange folks out there.
> I don't think I would take up a PAX on an offer for food or drink. It seems like it would empower the PAX to act a fool. I don't want to do that.


Normally food trips seem to be near the end of a trip and if not, I try to tell them it is best to eat at their home so we should order near their house. I am actually offended if I don't get an offer of food and at least it is something regardless if I accept or not. BTW, I would say most of the time they do offer something for me which I appreciate as I am driving around all night and they might know it sucks sitting in a drive thru.


----------



## terryv67 (Feb 23, 2015)

I received a Lasagna dinner from a pax that had me take him from the casino to his Restaurant that he owned. He said wait here for 5 minutes I'm going have my hostess bring you out your tip. Was at least a $15 meal.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Terryv67, that I can see. It was nice of the PAX, and cost him almost nothing to be nice to you. 
Most people know we are not driving for Uber because we are well off. 
Most of us are laid off, looking for a job, or just don't need a lot of money to live a chosen lifestyle. No one is getting rich off Uber below the VP level.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> PAX gave me her doggie bag as tip.


Because they don't feel like you are a human being. They treated you like a dog.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Because they don't feel like you are a human being. They treated you like a dog.


I'd be just a bit off if someone handed me leftover food. I mean, we're strangers. I don't know you. You've had your fork in your mouth, then back in the food. You've been talking and your food was in front of you. When we talk, we spit. So I'm sure your food is covered in your spit. Thank you, but no.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Because they don't feel like you are a human being. They treated you like a dog.


MikeB No they were very cool. Tipped me $5. As I said, she just didn't want to carry a doggy bag into Victorias Secret.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

It was no thing to toss it for her. Nothing negative there. It was all good.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> 4 PAX from out of town were at a BBQ Rib place for pickup. One had doggie bag with leftover ribs. They asked for a good shopping mall. San Diego has lots of shopping so I asked what kind of store they wanted. "Victoria's Secret". I looked up local Victoria's Secret store in a big mall with lots of shopping. They liked that and I took them there. PAX gave me her doggie bag as tip. It was hard to keep straight face. Her boyfriend slipped me $5 bill. After they got out and I ended trip and rated PAX I got immediate ping 2 min away. I took the doggie bag and put it in the trunk, and trashed it after end of next ride. I think she really didn't want to take a doggie bag of ribs into Victoria's Secret store. LOL!


She probably didn't want to give you cash because she figures you'd spend it on drugs or alcohol -- like any other homeless person. All uber Xers are homeless or nearly homeless, right?

Plus, she needed her cash so she could buy 4 thongs for $20.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> She probably didn't want to give you cash because she figures you'd spend it on drugs or alcohol -- like any other homeless person. All uber Xers are homeless or nearly homeless, right?
> 
> Plus, she needed her cash so she could buy 4 thongs for $20.


 lol. Loved that last sentence.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> She probably didn't want to give you cash because she figures you'd spend it on drugs or alcohol -- like any other homeless person. All uber Xers are homeless or nearly homeless, right?
> 
> Plus, she needed her cash so she could buy 4 thongs for $20.


Victoria's Secret? Maybe one thong.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Victoria's Secret? Maybe one thong.


Don't think I've been since high school, and that's how much they were back then (when I had a thong-worthy arse)


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> I got an open box of Thin Mint Girl Scout cookies; one package from the box was half empty, the other tube of cookies unopened. Plus she tipped anyway, if I recall.


Hey that's a great tip! Thin Mints were short this year, they were going for $25 a box here if anyone could get them!


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> 4 PAX from out of town were at a BBQ Rib place for pickup. One had doggie bag with leftover ribs. They asked for a good shopping mall. San Diego has lots of shopping so I asked what kind of store they wanted. "Victoria's Secret". I looked up local Victoria's Secret store in a big mall with lots of shopping. They liked that and I took them there. PAX gave me her doggie bag as tip. It was hard to keep straight face. Her boyfriend slipped me $5 bill. After they got out and I ended trip and rated PAX I got immediate ping 2 min away. I took the doggie bag and put it in the trunk, and trashed it after end of next ride. I think she really didn't want to take a doggie bag of ribs into Victoria's Secret store. LOL!


I agree. Normally they take it home. Besides why would anyone want leftovers especially greasy slobbering ribs from a stranger. Lol


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Because they don't feel like you are a human being. They treated you like a dog.


Lol.


----------

